# Install Stanley pocket door hardware



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Stanley Commercial Hardware

Google stanley pocket door installation instructions--I did---


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

you can search the stanley site knowledge base for the instructions specific to your version of hardware. they seem to have many pdf's available.

http://www.stanleyhardware.com/default.asp?TYPE=STATICLEFT&PAGE=Support.htm&LEFT=left_support.htm


----------

